# Release 7.2 AMD64 won't install /: write failed filesystem is full



## BSDRich (Jun 18, 2009)

I burned the .iso to DVD then did the rest by ftp. In disklabel I chose A to let the system set up the default partitions. The only choice under distributions was to install all. During the install each item kept failing saying "/: write failed filesystem is full".It prompts if I want to try again and it fails again. If I say no it goes on to the next item and each one failed with the same message. This the installing in a 100G partition. Any ideas? I'm not sure what else to try. 


System:
Asus P5E WS Professional mbd.
Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 
2G RAM
2 drive RAID0 on Intel ICH8 1TB disk space.























during disklabel I choses  
Intel Core 2 Duo RAID0


----------



## crsd (Jun 18, 2009)

Press ALT+F2 and check for any suspicious messages there (ATA errors, anything that doesn't look normal .


----------

